# Opening new window



## vbm (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello, Does anyone know why FreeBSD opening a new window every time I double click on a folder?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2010)

FreeBSD doesn't even have a default desktop or window manager. How are we supposed to know what you are using?

But my best guess is that you are using GNOME. It uses spatial mode by default.

http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/2.27/nautilus-spatial-mode.html.en


----------



## vbm (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, thaks so much. I've solved


----------

